# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Tuyển nữ làm massage trong spa tại Singapore

## hovan1986

*SINGAPORE ĐƠN HÀNG NỮ MASSAGE TRONG SPA


* ĐƠN HÀNG SINGAPORE 10/06/2017
Vị Trí: NỮ MASSAGE BODY KHÔNG CẦN KINH NGHIỆM
2. Giới Tính: NỮ
3. Ngoại ngữ: TIẾNG TRUNG HOẶC TIẾNG ANH THÀNH THẠO
4. Lương cơ bản: SGD$ 1000, sau 3 tháng lương 1000 SGD, bao ở, được hưởng thêm hoa hồng 4SGD/h và thêm tiền TIP của khách
5. Nhà ở: Bao ở
6. Ăn: Tự túc 
7. Thời gian làm việc/ ngày: 12h
8. Ngày Nghỉ/ tháng: 2 ngày
9. Tăng ca: không xác định
10. Yêu cầu:
+ Dưới 35 tuổi, ưa nhìn, nhanh nhẹn
+ Mạnh khỏe, chăm chỉ, chịu khó, thái độ làm việc tốt
+ Sẵn sàng làm việc theo giao phó của ban quản lý
phí đi 5.000$

$Link$

*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

----------

